# Why do C40s on ebay never fetch the asking price?



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Interesting phenomenon: seldom do C40s of any variation get as much as a bid on ebay when the seller lists an opening bid price. This is obviously an indication that owners/sellers of C40s overvalue their frames. The best bid I've seen yet is for a totally gorgeous C40 HP with matching-paint Star fork and Colnago carbon seatpost, and that only drew $1815, reserve not met, no sale. Now there are two fine B-Stay models available, one for a "buy it now" price of $1660, and the other with a starting bid price of only $1000 -- and no takers!!!

What I want to know is, why is the auction value of these frames so low? In all honesty, folks, are these frames not good used buys? I love the idea of owning a Colnago, but am beginning to wonder about durability. A shop owner who sells tons of 'Nagos told me they are great racing bikes for a season or two, but then need to be replaced. He recommends cheaper Fondriests instead, especially for the long term owner.

I know you are fans of il Maestro's beautiful works, but somebody tell me what it is I am witnessing.

Dino


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*For one C50 is out now...*

and C40 prices have dropped.... 

Idea might be why compromise and buy someone else's carbon bike with any doubt as to what the frame might have gone thru when you can spend a wee bit more and get your own brand new C40 or for that matter C50? As far as I am concerned buying used carbon anything is something that I would have to think twice about....


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Why doesn't your dealer recommend cheaper Colnagos instead? They're also more durable than the top-end light weight racing models.

BTW, I'm pretty sure it's the same for any high priced current frame model of any make or material. People who can afford them or wish to spend that type of money on a bike don't mind having to pay extra for new. For the more "regular" crowd it's simply out of the question to get just a frameset in that price range, they'd rather get a complete bike for that amount. Sort of being between a rock and a hard place thing I guess.....


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

If you really follow sale prices on most complete bikes on eBay you'll notice that they rarely fetch much. Most people are out there looking for a bargain, and most sellers are reluctant to accept the 50-75% depreciation their bike has endured.

Last week I bid a bit on a bike I was interested in - his "buy it now" was almost $1000 more than I would've been willing to pay. And it was a top drawer bike, and I;m not cheap.

When you start looking though and realize you can build a new one for $500 or so less than someone's used bike - why bother accepting the risk of buying an unknown product from an unknown person? I know $500 is a lot of money to some, but for me it's the point at which I'm going to go looking at new rather than used. 

Used carbon or aluminum are probably two that I would stay away from just on principle alone, although a friend of mine picked up a mint C40 with full Record for $3100.

The two you mention seem extreme though - hard to believe no one would buy one with a "buy it now" for only $1600.


----------



## pavemnt (Oct 19, 2002)

terry b said:


> If you really follow sale prices on most complete bikes on eBay you'll notice that they rarely fetch much. Most people are out there looking for a bargain, and most sellers are reluctant to accept the 50-75% depreciation their bike has endured.
> 
> Used carbon or aluminum are probably two that I would stay away from just on principle alone, although a friend of mine picked up a mint C40 with full Record for $3100.
> 
> The two you mention seem extreme though - hard to believe no one would buy one with a "buy it now" for only $1600.


FWIW, I bought a mint C40HP for $1700 on Ebay, incl. carbon post. Then built it up w/'04 Record 10, using 20% off coupons at Performance Bike. Total was just over $3k.

Late model C40s do seem to be a good value now, probably because most people are lusting after a C50. But for the average mortal, the 40 is arguably better, given that it is more forgiving, while still being pretty stiff.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*similar to other luxury items*

people who buy used won't pony up the extra $$ 'mark up' that new buyers do for the 'nago name. Bought my wife a sweet NOS 2000 tecnos, never assembled for under $500. considering how much more a 'nago costs over similar frames it's easy to understand when you look at the demograph. I mean how many people shell out over $1600 for a steel frame? You could get Richard Sachs to hand build you a frame for about $200 more. or buy a whole bike used for less. So the caveat of owning one is lost on the used market so therefore the value reflects such.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Simple answer*

C40 used to be "the bike". Not "the bike" is C50. 

No pros are riding the C40 either. Although they are still produced but in my books it's an already discontinued model.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*The frames are a LUXURY item. .*



Italophile said:


> Interesting phenomenon: seldom do C40s of any variation get as much as a bid on ebay when the seller lists an opening bid price.
> What I want to know is, why is the auction value of these frames so low?
> Dino


It's a little scary to spend 2k on a frame with no warranty, as it's only good for the original owner. Also, as another poster said, people who buy Colnago C-40/50's tend to have serious extra money to spend, and like nice things. These bikes, for the average racer, would IMO be stupid.. .You get a crappy bike to race on, and save the C50 for fun rides centuries etc. .


----------

